# Anavar Vs Winny for Hard lean cut?



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

Which is better Anavar or Winny for lean hard cut with test e 250mg?

anavar 80mg or winny 50mg?

and which have less side effect?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Empire Boy said:


> Winny, and its cheaper...but some people get pretty bad aches and stiffness, and its harsher on the hair and liver. So better winny, but less sides, var. So far I like winny better than var for hardness and leaning, but I've only run var 60mg ed 8 weeks alongside 100mg eod test prop. Anyways, I'm doing 50mg split 30mg am, 20mg pm along with 100mg test prop and 50mg tren ace ed, clen T3/T4, and HIIT training, and its pretty damn nice for hardening up and leaning out. I facking exhausted though.


Empire Boy is on track with the winny..

For men, winny is far better than var- winny is slightly more androgenic- but really, a guy won't notice the difference, but a girl will.

Winny is cheaper, and you can run it at a higher dose.. so far better... winny+ test suspension ED is fantastic for getting hard, assuming your diet is spot on.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ive awalys said winny blows var away and ive ran both a few time upto 120mg ed, var has a slight lead on winny when i come to fat loss but i prefer to use tren for that 

100mg winny ed gives me some pretty drastic gains is strength and epic pumps


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd choose anavar. Today is my last day of Var @100mg ED and Test P at 100mg EOD and its the best cycle I've ever done. 

Hate winny as it gives me bad joint ache, even when I run it with NPP.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I prefer Var myself, easier to live with (winny gives me bad tennis elbow, snap-click knees), doesn't effect my hairline like winny and Var is known for it's reducing effect on VAT. If your diet is spot on you'll be hard and dry either way, taking an AI will also help with aromatisation and keep the water from the test down.


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

WINNI all day long for me


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

I love both. Both are great meds.

Id say Winny is a little more effective than var, but not as clean, and certainly cheaper.

Winny does make me a bit lethargic though at 50mg (Never gone any higher) - Var doesnt seem to give me any sides at all, just slow but steady gains in strength and vascularity.

Im currently stacking both at present. 50mg Winny, 60mg Var. Only about 7 days, in now, so nothing to report as of yet.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

I took PC Var for the first time 100mg ED for 7 wks before I went to Dubai this July, with 800mg T400. I got much better gains in terms of looking lean and hard muscles from winny which I have used 3 timed before @50mg ED, my diet and cardio is spot on. Var just made me feel pumped, strength was ok nothing special compared to winny. I found var took longer to getting leaner, and the end result was ok but looked much better with winny, thats just my experience. Would'nt use var again, just gonna stick to winny.


----------



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

Can winny cause hairloss if done for 6 weeks 50mg with test e 250mg?


----------



## rippedhomies (Aug 10, 2011)

I have taken Var 50mg daily and ad some great results.... Good pumps, good strength gains and outstanding fat burning - especially the mid section. Although I haven't taken winny, my boy has and reports to me of bad aches and pains. To me, the aches and pains are not worth it. Var has very little to almost no side effects with good results. The only downside to var is its cost.

Just my 2 cents.....


----------



## rippedhomies (Aug 10, 2011)

AKHAN said:


> Can winny cause hairloss if done for 6 weeks 50mg with test e 250mg?


@AKHAN -- lol - r u kidding me. Hell yeah!!!! Any use of any gear for any amount of time can cause many side effects. It all depends on the individual and where his body is vulnerable.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

rippedhomies said:


> I have taken Var 50mg daily and ad some great results.... Good pumps, good strength gains and outstanding fat burning - especially the mid section. Although I haven't taken winny, my boy has and reports to me of bad aches and pains. To me, the aches and pains are not worth it. Var has very little to almost no side effects with good results. The only downside to var is its cost.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.....


Ive ran winny @ 100mg + ed with out any pain.. it can happen but its down to the person.. 100mg ed of winny gives some dam fine results to


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

How much lean mass do you think is possible with 100mg winny for 6 weeks?

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

6 and a half pounds exactly:lol:


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Cluk89 said:


> 6 and a half pounds exactly:lol:


sounds about right


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

How many weeks would you run var at? Is 6 weeks enough? Thinking of doing an anavar + clen cycle


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

I know people who have ran it for over 10 weeks.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

I took 100mg var ed for the last 6 weeks of my test cycle .. Stripped me down bigtime ... Great strength gains... I've had winny in the past ... Really liked it too , I stayed bigger on winny but my energy levels were defo up


----------



## AKHAN (Dec 27, 2009)

gaz_0001 said:


> I love both. Both are great meds.
> 
> Id say Winny is a little more effective than var, but not as clean, and certainly cheaper.
> 
> ...


Keep us updated on your cycle bro


----------

